# 13dpiui BFN. So Confused.



## SamanthaRuby (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm so confused. I tested today only because while testing CM I found a speck of pink in it, of course I got very upset and have tested a BFN, not even a hint of a 2nd line.  I have a 29 day cycle, had IUI as I was ovulating on day 10, even tomorrow at 14dpiui I still have 5 days until AF arrives.  I checked today because I was having some terrible pain on one side and actually thought AF had come early, I think at 13dpo it's too late for implantation?

Thing is despite other symptoms that could easily be any months AF symptoms I've had sensitive, itchy and burning nipples, not constantly but enough that it's notable - I have never experienced this as an AF symptom. I've also had a sore throat since a couple of days after treatment that I can't shake :-(. I've seen many stories about people getting BFN so late and still turning it into a BFP but I've lost all confidence that this could happen to me

Anyone have any advice or an opinion on this? I'm so confused and don't know if I should still be hoping or accept that this is the case?
Many Thanks


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear you're confused SamanthaRuby.  I can't give any advice on this one.  Hope you're ok, hang in there


----------

